# I need IT help!! (Crazymazy???)



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, I got a lovely, new laptop for my birthday which I Love. It's got vista on it which I actually quite like also. Trouble is this: when I went onto my kids' schools' webiste and tried to open their calender (it's a word document), my computer told me that I didn't have the right application? or something like that. I even went into the control panel and tried to select a programme to open a .doc with, but nothing worked. This also happened when hubby emailed me an excel sheet. What can I do? Anything? And you have to explain it to me as if you're talking to my 7 year old as I'm not that savvy. In fact, I might get my 7 year old to have a look. 

Thankyou thankyou thankyou if you can help.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

It seems you dont have word installed.

Instead of going out to buy it. Download Openoffice. download: OpenOffice.org Downloads

Simple. Download . Install. Open file. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks. Will try that after tea. It's very frustrating. I have Microsoft Works Word Processor. What, did Microsoft really think that I wouldn't ever need to open a Word or Excel document?

Thanks so much again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

All PCs are now sold with Micorsoft Office works, which you can use to open your spreadsheet and word docs. Go to Microsft Office Works (in program list) > Microsoft Works Spreadsheet (to open Excel spreadsheets) or Microsoft Word processor (to open Microsoft Word docs). Open the programme and then access the file that you are trying to open.

Alternatively, you can buy Microsoft Office Home Edition (which I prefer) and that will save you having to select an appropriate programme as it will open all your docs using the right application by default.

HTH


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Okay, I got a lovely, new laptop for my birthday which I Love. It's got vista on it which I actually quite like also. Trouble is this: when I went onto my kids' schools' webiste and tried to open their calender (it's a word document), my computer told me that I didn't have the right application? or something like that. I even went into the control panel and tried to select a programme to open a .doc with, but nothing worked. This also happened when hubby emailed me an excel sheet. What can I do? Anything? And you have to explain it to me as if you're talking to my 7 year old as I'm not that savvy. In fact, I might get my 7 year old to have a look.
> 
> Thankyou thankyou thankyou if you can help.


Very Simple - Go to this website download: OpenOffice.org Downloads

Click download (REMEMBER where you saved it to!!)

When it's finished downloading it will ask you whether you want to install it. Click Run/Yes and follow the instructions. If it doesn't ask that double click on the file (hence why you need to remember where you saved it) 

Once it's installed you'll be able to open all the files you have spoken about. What's more you will have all the power of Microsoft Office (and a few extras) for FREE!!!

And it's perfectly legal and above board!!!

HTH


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> All PCs are now sold with Micorsoft Office works, which you can use to open your spreadsheet and word docs. Go to Microsft Office Works (in program list) > Microsoft Works Spreadsheet (to open Excel spreadsheets) or Microsoft Word processor (to open Microsoft Word docs). Open the programme and then access the file that you are trying to open.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy Microsoft Office Home Edition (which I prefer) and that will save you having to select an appropriate programme as it will open all your docs using the right application by default.
> 
> HTH


Okay, so I have to have Microsoft Office works word processor open to open word doc? Sheesh. Could they make it any harder? 

Thanks, Maz, will try that also.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> All PCs are now sold with Micorsoft Office works, which you can use to open your spreadsheet and word docs. Go to Microsft Office Works (in program list) > Microsoft Works Spreadsheet (to open Excel spreadsheets) or Microsoft Word processor (to open Microsoft Word docs). Open the programme and then access the file that you are trying to open.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy Microsoft Office Home Edition (which I prefer) and that will save you having to select an appropriate programme as it will open all your docs using the right application by default.
> 
> HTH


Microsoft Office is NOT the same as Microsoft Works. Works is the poorer sister and was designed for the casual home user, hence why it was always so cheap. It was deliberately designed NOT to open Word or Excel files.

Don't buy a program when there is a perfectly good FREE one!!

Bubbles - You type as quick as you drink!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, still didn't work. 

Thanks Crazymazy, I'll do that then. If you hear some screaming coming from the Meadows area, it'll be me!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Microsoft Office is NOT the same as Microsoft Works. Works is the poorer sister and was designed for the casual home user, hence why it was always so cheap. It was deliberately designed NOT to open Word or Excel files.
> 
> Don't buy a program when there is a perfectly good FREE one!!
> 
> Bubbles - You type as quick as you drink!!


es

Why would they design it NOT to open word and excel? When I do this downloading thingy, will I get Powerpoint, also? (See, I know all the technical terms!)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Microsoft Office is NOT the same as Microsoft Works. Works is the poorer sister and was designed for the casual home user, hence why it was always so cheap. It was deliberately designed NOT to open Word or Excel files.
> 
> Bubbles - You type as quick as you drink!!


Perfectly aware of that! I have both on my computer but have hardly ever used Works. Correction - You CAN open Office files using Works. I did just that before I bought Microsoft Office and to make sure I wasn't giving dodgy advice, I tried it before I posted my message and I managed to open my Excel and Word files without any probs!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> es
> 
> Why would they design it NOT to open word and excel? When I do this downloading thingy, will I get Powerpoint, also? (See, I know all the technical terms!)


To make money. Otherwise businesses would buy the cheaper version.

You will get PowerPoint capability as well!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> es
> 
> Why would they design it NOT to open word and excel? When I do this downloading thingy, will I get Powerpoint, also? (See, I know all the technical terms!)


Simple answer - to make more money! Works is supplied free with all new computers whilst Office has to be bought! Most companies uses Office as well, so even more money!!! It's all about $$$$$!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Perfectly aware of that! I have both on my computer but have hardly ever used Works. Correction - You CAN open Office files using Works. I did just that before I bought Microsoft Office and to make sure I wasn't giving dodgy advice, I tried it before I posted my message and I managed to open my Excel and Word files without any probs!


Maybe you have a VIP version


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Maybe you have a VIP version


Of course! I am a VIP after all (who just had to walk home cause she couldn't get a taxi!)!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Of course! I am a VIP after all (who just had to walk home cause she couldn't get a taxi!)!


You need to get yourself a Trike or a gadget-copter


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> To make money. Otherwise businesses would buy the cheaper version.
> 
> You will get PowerPoint capability as well!!


Woohoo!! Kids can do homework. No excuses, now. Thanks, you're a star!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Woohoo!! Kids can do homework. No excuses, now. Thanks, you're a star!!!


Glad we could help


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

flossie

My luggage is due to arrive in a few weeks time. I have a copy of Microsoft office for Vista. If you need it, I can install the MS office for you- Gratis!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I did it, I did it!! Thanks so much Guys. Crazymazy, there's hope for HSBC yet.

Qwerty, thanks for your very kind offer, but depite the odds, I managed to do it "all by meself", as my seven year old would say.

Now, I'm going to go and see if I can find powerpoint. I may be back!!

Thanks again.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, serves myself right for being so cocky. I must have made a boo boo. I can now open word documents. (Yay!!) I seem to have some great little programmes like Draw and Maths. I don't seem to have Word, Powerpoint or Excel. Aaagh! If one of you can please take some time out from your exciting, single lives to help me, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks again.
x


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Okay, serves myself right for being so cocky. I must have made a boo boo. I can now open word documents. (Yay!!) I seem to have some great little programmes like Draw and Maths. I don't seem to have Word, Powerpoint or Excel. Aaagh! If one of you can please take some time out from your exciting, single lives to help me, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again.
> x


They are all equivalents and are virtually functionally identical

Writer = Word (*.doc files)
Calc = Excel (*.xls files)
Impress = PowerPoint (*.ppt files)
Base = Access

With the exception of Base all the programs will open and save to their Microsoft office equivalents and writer will also save to PDF files too (something Microsoft have only just got round to doing)

There is also loads of help on the website if you get stuck on anything support: OpenOffice.org Support

...but I'll still be here too


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> They are all equivalents and are virtually functionally identical
> 
> Writer = Word (*.doc files)
> Calc = Excel (*.xls files)
> ...


Thanks!!! It's all there. Shouldn't you be slamming tequilas in a pub somewhere? Is that you in your avatar? If I ever see you on the VERY rare occassions I get out, I'll buy you a drink (or two!). My husband's going to be so impressed when he returns from his business trip and I can say, "Hey, look what I've done." Thanks again.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Thanks!!! It's all there. Shouldn't you be slamming tequilas in a pub somewhere? Is that you in your avatar? If I ever see you on the VERY rare occassions I get out, I'll buy you a drink (or two!). My husband's going to be so impressed when he returns from his business trip and I can say, "Hey, look what I've done." Thanks again.


It is me yes.

Tend to go out later in the evening and was slamming pints - really should grow up and not succumb to peer pressure


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It is me yes.
> 
> Tend to go out later in the evening and was slamming pints - really should grow up and not succumb to peer pressure


"Slamming Pints", that's cos your a good ol' Northerner mate! I had the impression I would be slowing down on pint slamming when I arrive over there but I doubt it somehow...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> "Slamming Pints", that's cos your a good ol' Northerner mate! I had the impression I would be slowing down on pint slamming when I arrive over there but I doubt it somehow...


There's plenty of opportunity for pint slamming here, I doubt you'll be slowing down either!


----------

